# HELP needed!



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 1, 2004)

This is an email I got from a Just Labradors member- thank Heaven I keep my Mini address on my signature!

Can we help this lady? It may be hard- I believe she is in Italy! I do not know where the Mini is.

Lucy

Field of Dreams Miniature Horses

*******************************************************************

I have no idea if there are rescues or similar for mini horses - thought I'd forward this to you. Andria is on my Orthodogs list and works as a vet tech. She has actually never posted a similar request, I think any help or suggestions would be appreciated, if you can take the time.

____________________________________________________

From:

[email protected]

Subject:

Help for Mini-Horse rescue

Hi everyone,

I apologize for intruding on everyone's New Year's celebration but I am attempting to help rescue a Mini-horse in need. He was on his way to slaughter when another farmer bought him to resell; this other farmer has him confined to a 4'X8' plywood box. He has no access to turnout nor any ability to see beyond his small crate; he is on a concrete slab with not even a gate to his crate to allow access for cleaning his enclosure. (I have spoken to the authorities but because he is provided shelter, food and water there are no laws being broken.) I am told he is about two years old and has never been handled. He has been so neglected over his lifespan that he has yet to even be named; he clearly has a little trust for humans and is quite frightened by his current housing as the farmers children are popping up over the plywood to throw things at him to get his attention. He is still a stallion and is a pinto with buckskin and white markings with a small snip on his nose.

I have a few people who would be interested in providing him a home but the farmer is looking to exploit the situation by charging $1200; he will accept $1000 which is still far away from a reasonable price for his little guy who is unregistered. And, so I am hoping to begin a pool of donations to be put towards the purchase price of him. I have put $300 from Christmas gifts into the fund in hopes that others may have donations as well to share. Please, also, if you all would spread the word of his plight as any contribution would be appreciated. We would only need 70 people donating $10. (or, fewer people donating more)! To reach the remaining funds needed.

I am filled with hope for this innocent soul as I begin this New Year; those of you who know me well will know I have never sent such an e-mail and I do apologize for soliciting your help but I recalled:

Matthew 7.7 "Ask, and it will be given to you;"

I thank everyone in advance who is able to share; may the New Year be filled with much peace and happiness.

Andria Iadonisi

____________________________________________________

Thank you and a very happy new year to you & yours.

Paola

---

Paola Ferraris

Via Soresina n. 16

20144 Milano

[email protected]

http://www.majoi.com


----------



## kaykay (Jan 1, 2004)

Thank you for posting that. I am going to send her an email and get more specifics. WE have to be very careful on the net as you know ppl can and do ask for money and it doesnt always go where it should. If this is legitimate I will talk to the other BOD members and see what we can do

Thanks

Kay


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2004)

Well before I became "suspicious" i would have sent money for this horse no questions asked. But how can we know this story is true and the money will release this horse into a good home? This can be one of many scams. I have just already been scammed for being such a sucker for a hard luck story, so now I am going to have to be careful.

$1200 is very unreasonable for a wild, uncarred for animal. Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey Marty

Im always very careful with CMHR money. Believe me we check out EVERYTHING!! But this again shows why we need state coordinators in every state! This woman and the horse are located in mass. If I had someone close I could just send them to check this out.

She is sending me pictures tomarrow and Im trying to find otu how the closest CMHR member

Kay


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 6, 2004)

Has anyone been able to check out this little horse's situation yet?

Janell


----------

